# Can any one tell me ??



## Purplelady (Dec 6, 2014)

Hello . Me again asking things I should know but any way can any me please tell me what TOP horse Show is in October in Manchester this years ??? As I know there is one but I can not REMMBER the name of it . Take care all and enjoy the day . From Purplelady
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Do you mean Manchester Vermont, or Manchester, UK? I Googled horse shows in Manchester in October, and it pulled up shows in Vermont.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

